# should I run audyssey first



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

Should I run audyssey first for my subs and then comeback and tweek? Or should I EQ with the SMS-1 first and then run audyssey?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

pietsch288 said:


> Should I run audyssey first for my subs and then comeback and tweek? Or should I EQ with the SMS-1 first and then run audyssey?


The consensus seems to be to run the SMS-1 first (if necessary) and then Audyssey.

Kal


----------

